# I want to format my hard drive and start from scratch...



## qpqpzmzm (Sep 18, 2003)

with all free programs.

Is that advisable?

I am trying to set up a second computer for my kids that is solely for websurfing, chat and emails. My brother gave me his old work computer which is an IBM Thinkpad dinosaur with 256 MB memory and WIndows NT on it. 

It works fine right now for surfing and email but it cannot download many of the newer programs like Flash media, etc, because of the old Operating system.

I know NT is a big pig of a program and with only 256 MB and our needs it is certainly overkill.

Can I format that machine and start from scratch with all free programs?

If yes:

What programs will I need to get basic security and basic internet functionality?


----------



## minoruhackerguy (May 7, 2008)

Alright, it's quite feasible. To wipe the hard drive, I'd download the Ultimate boot CD and use Derrik's Boot and Nuke to wipe the hard drive. *There are 3 other tools if you don't like DB&N*

After that, I'd use one of the partition tools on UBCD to repartition the Hard Drive OR use the partitioning tools on whatever OS you're going to install. (I'd go with Puppy 1.5 CE linux or Damn Small Linux.)


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

The partition in a hard disk can be removed by the normal means available in an operating system.

The My computer/Magae/storage/disk management of any Win2k, XP or Vista can do that job.

Any Linux has at least one or a combination of fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk, gaparted, parted etc etc. Any of them can perform the same function rendering a hard disk to start from with zero partition.

The security of the partitions depends on the filing system chosen and the manner the operation is run..


----------



## qpqpzmzm (Sep 18, 2003)

saikee said:


> ...
> 
> The My computer/Magae/storage/disk management of any Win2k, XP or Vista can do that job.


I don't understand the above. When I open "My computer" there is no link to Magae.

I do not find it in the NT machine I am trying to wipe and I also looked in my personal Win2K just to see if I could find it and could not. I also used the 'find file" search function on both machines and no go.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Right click "My computer" (on icon, menu or in the desktop), then left doble click "Manage", then "storage" and finally "Disk Management"

Inside the program you can select any partition for deletion.

It is the same for every Win2k, Xp and Vista.

It is your God given right in every operating system to be able to delete, create and modify partitions.

You can do it with Dos too but it may not be able to properly display the partitions invented later.


----------

